
The Creepy Corridors of Video Games - objections
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2019-08-06-the-creepy-corridors-of-video-games
======
romwell
On the other hand, corridors in Half Life 1 were very well designed and not-
fear inducing, especially in the beginning of the game - with colored lines on
walls marking the routes to important destinations[1].

I wish this idea was applied to the buildings I work in, where I keep getting
lost. For example, a green line tracing a way to the cafeteria; a blue one
going to the restrooms; a red one to the exits, etc.

[1][https://youtu.be/hsTEoGoAxUk?t=396](https://youtu.be/hsTEoGoAxUk?t=396)

~~~
jml7c5
It's very common in hospitals. I'd love to see it in more places.

------
narag
Interesting. Talking about metaphoric memes, you might have noticed that
pretty much every police and action show spends a lot of their time showing
people with guns, and often flashlights too, exploring gloomy places.

There must be some academy for actors to learn how to dance from corner to
corner holding the gun in the most sexy way.

Edit: is there some place with explanations of the signs patrols use? Like
raising the fist in an angle to mean "stop".

~~~
Nadge
Yes, here is the

1\. British version [https://www.contactleft.co.uk/british-military-section-
and-p...](https://www.contactleft.co.uk/british-military-section-and-platoon-
hand-signals-poster.html)

2\. American version
[https://fas.org/irp/doddir/army/tc3-21-60.pdf](https://fas.org/irp/doddir/army/tc3-21-60.pdf)

~~~
Zecc
And a classical parody: [https://www.everydaynodaysoff.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/10...](https://www.everydaynodaysoff.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/10/FunnyHandSignals.jpg)

------
Phillips126
Unable to read the article currently (company network restrictions) but my
Wife and I have a late night hobby of watching people play horror games on
YouTube. The games we watch need to be a bit more interesting than cheap jump
scares (interesting stories, etc) but its so fun.

We even installed a projector and pull down screen in our bedroom for the
"movie theater experience" :)

Some games we enjoyed:

    
    
        - Outlast
        - Outlast 2 (not as good as original)
        - Resident Evil 7 (really good!)
        - Alien Isolation
        - Until Dawn

~~~
elliottcarlson
I was surprised how much I actually ended up enjoying watching other people
stream their games. I just couldn't grasp why Twitch was so popular, and why
people just didn't play the games themselves - until I finally watched some
streamers. It's like they were able to box the younger sibling experience --
the older sibling is playing whatever game, and the younger is there watching
and enjoying the experience (perhaps with a disconnected controller they can
randomly press with no actual outcome). Over the month of October I saw some
horror streams as well - and there is something really nice about sharing the
jump scares etc with a group of people, even when you aren't playing.

~~~
Phillips126
It is an odd thing to explain to someone. "So.. you watch other people play
games? Why don't you just play them yourself?"

When you are playing games (especially horror) you are really in the moment
and focused on the objective. When watching someone else you can lay back and
laugh when they jump out of their chair (and sometimes spill your popcorn as
well).

I personally prefer YouTube however as I find the Twitch apps to be clunky and
I don't really care for the so-fast-hard-to-read chat. I tend to find people
that focus on the horror genre and check in with them every so often for new
content.

------
paulryanrogers
Aliens total conversion for Doom was quite creepy, for its time. Supposedly a
gaming company even tried to hire the creator. I'd say it doesn't hold up
today though.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
The game version of "sci-fi corridor"

[https://www.denofgeek.com/movies/313130/in_praise_of_the_sci...](https://www.denofgeek.com/movies/313130/in_praise_of_the_scifi_corridor.html)

[https://scificorridorarchive.com/](https://scificorridorarchive.com/)

------
all2
This brings to mind my (rather limited) experience with portals designed as
defense positions; short line of site, single person entry, with many twists
and turns, and then, once you're inside, a nice long hallway to the manned
security checkpoint.

------
teddyh
No mention at all of either _House of Leaves_ or _The Library of Babel_? Bah.

Not even the term “Liminal spaces”¹ is used.

1\. [https://imgur.com/gallery/xwOFK](https://imgur.com/gallery/xwOFK)

~~~
ljm
And as another gaming example: Control. That game does nothing to hide the HoL
influence.

------
genpfault
> Buy P.T. from Amazon

lolwut[1]

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P.T._(video_game)#Removal_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P.T._\(video_game\)#Removal_and_attempted_remakes)

~~~
ihuman
The article links to a now-unavailable listing for a PS4 that still had PT
installed on it.

~~~
basq
I still rue the day I uninstalled that game.

------
hnzix
/r/backrooms is an excellent subreddit devoted to real-life examples of this
trope. It's surprisingly creepy.

~~~
Talanes
Some neat pictures, but I cannot fathom why anyone would be into weird
roleplay based on a creepypasta.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
"Stop liking things I don't like!"

------
jaytaylor
This reminds me of a truly creepy corridor game: Advanced Dungeons and Dragons
for the Intellivision.

[https://images.app.goo.gl/yzXtuK5EqMz5waiK8](https://images.app.goo.gl/yzXtuK5EqMz5waiK8)

It freaked me out so much as a kid in the 90s. Still uncomfortable to play :)

------
Scrantonicity
Fallout 3 has that great bit in the vault tec exhibit with scruffy
bloodstained walls and flickering lights. Great environmental story telling.
You expect an ambush to occur but it never does.

------
shmerl
Lab X-18 in Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl has a lot of those.

------
chtoosha
Doom's were the best though :)

